# Ultrasonic dog bark preventer?



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I was looking through a drfosterandsmith catalog, and there was a device that looked like a birdhouse that you put outside, and it makes some sort of ultrasonic noise so that dogs stop barking. Has anyone used one of these? It sounds too good to be true. I'm very tempted to get one, as my neighbors have no problem letting their dogs out from midnight to 4-5a.m, and the dogs bark pretty much nonstop. It says it has a 50 foot range, so if I put it next to the fence, it would reach all through their yard. I just wanted to hear from somebody that's used one before I spend $40 for something for my neighbors dogs.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I take it you don't have any barking ordinance in your area? Animal control will fix the problem with just a phone call.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The problem I would see with this is that it would also affect your dog. If it causes one dog to stop barking, it also punishes the rest of the dogs.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

It could work if the unit has enough power to cause real discomfort for the offending canine. With an advertised 50 ft. range, I'd save my money.

BTW, that kind of power (even though beyond the range of audible frequencies) would likely cause discomfort in some people as well.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

TooneyDogs said:


> I take it you don't have any barking ordinance in your area? Animal control will fix the problem with just a phone call.


The man is a cop, so when I've called animal control (3 times), they go over there and the man just chats with them, and nothing ever comes of it. even though every neighbor around them has called.



Marsh Muppet said:


> It could work if the unit has enough power to cause real discomfort for the offending canine. With an advertised 50 ft. range, I'd save my money.
> 
> BTW, that kind of power (even though beyond the range of audible frequencies) would likely cause discomfort in some people as well.


I didn't think about ppl hearing it. That would be horrible.


----------



## codypennant (Aug 31, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> BTW, that kind of power (even though beyond the range of audible frequencies) would likely cause discomfort in some people as well.


We have one of these, and it did cause my husband and I discomfort. It took us a while to make the connection, but it definitely did hurt our heads when it was going off. 

Like other posters mentioned, with multiple dogs it just gets too confusing. One dog barks, and it punishes all of them, so then they bark AT the box. Mine showed some improvement at first, but eventually gave up and barked despite the punishment.


----------



## Reina (Aug 26, 2009)

We borrowed one of those for our dogs. It didn't work. Firstly, we could hear it, so it was very annoying. Secondly, our dogs just didn't respond to it. I think it worked twice, and then they didn't care. And like the person above, it does get confusing. If your really want to try it, see if someone has it that you can borrow from. 

Have you tried talking to your neighbour? Or maybe you could go over when animal control does? Maybe if you got a video + sound of them barking, with the date in the corner, for every day, that would get something done. 

Heres a website that deals with this issue too: http://www.barkingdogs.net/ Maybe it will help.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

My parents, who dislike dogs, had the same problem: neighbor's dog barking and they didn't want to listen to it. They called the neighbors repeatedly, but no change. So they got one of these devices and hid it behind some vines on the wall. They said it makes a click when it turns on, but they can't hear the high pitched sound it makes. They said it worked like a charm until one day they heard the dog barking again. They went out and checked, and sure enough, it needed a new battery. The dog stopped barking as soon as he heard it again. Unfortunately, after about 6 months in S. Florida's humidity, it quit working altogether. The warranty that comes with it is for 1yr, so they got a new one for free. If you get one, keep the receipt!


----------

